
Startup Starter Kit Framework - IvanSologub
We have embodied all our two-year experience in evaluating and launching startups in one document.<p>See the link for step-by-step startup startup instructions.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.notion.so&#x2F;StartupStarterKit-9597580c2300470995b031bb8fb83cd4
======
mtmail
URL without click tracking (bit.ly is blocked by HN):
[https://www.notion.so/StartupStarterKit-9597580c2300470995b0...](https://www.notion.so/StartupStarterKit-9597580c2300470995b031bb8fb83cd4)

